# How to seduce me



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Step 1: Have Patricia Arquette's voice.

http://www.anyclip.com/movies/lost-highway/alice-asks-pete-to-dinner/


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Done. Step 2?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

There are no further steps, Couchie.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've removed her vocal cords, is that enough? I want to dispose of her body.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

That doesn't make any sense, Polednice.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well too bad for her now she's dead.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Done. Step 2?


I've already done step 2.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are we supposed to say what someone has to do to seduce us? Or is this a Philip-centric thread?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I only like this thread because it has a link to a clip from a David Lynch film.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> Are we supposed to say what someone has to do to seduce us? Or is this a Philip-centric thread?


To tell you the truth, the first possibility in your post didn't even occur to me. I just automatically assumed it was the second.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Philip, imagine Miss Arquette speaking sexy to you and saying the following:
ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr


Wouldn't that be sweet?


Anyway, are the mods sleeping or has TC quality gone considerably downhill?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Hey Philip, imagine Miss Arquette speaking sexy to you and saying the following:
> ebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrebrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr
> 
> Wouldn't that be sweet?
> ...


Uphill you mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Этот сайт становится очень глупо порой


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Anyway, are the mods sleeping or has TC quality gone considerably downhill?


I beg to differ. Through all the silliness and quirkiness observed in threads of the Community forum, cultural *gold* is to be found.

For instance, here, we've exposed teen CoAG to a Lynch filmatographic masterpiece that he may not have encountered otherwise. While, elsewhere, we've promoted scientific and technological interest by showing off NASA's free space exploration game Moonbase Alpha.

Who knows, maybe the first man/woman to set foot on Mars is among us and surfing these forums as we speak.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Philip said:


> I beg to differ. Through all the silliness and quirkiness observed in threads of the Community forum, cultural *gold* is to be found.
> 
> For instance, here, we've exposed teen CoAG to a Lynch filmatographic masterpiece that he may not have encountered otherwise. While, elsewhere, we've promoted scientific and technological interest by showing off NASA's free space exploration game Moonbase Alpha.
> 
> Who knows, maybe the first man/woman to set foot on Mars is among us and surfing these forums as we speak.


Wise words, indeed. I too have contributed to our culture, what with my editing one of my posts and boldly proclaiming "Edit: ceci n'est pas une edit" so that anyone who doesn't know what I'm referring to will hopefully go and do some research; and who knows, perhaps they will end up purchasing GEB:EGB and then go on to become the greatest computer scientist in history. Yes, truly, I'm an enlightening prophet of culture and wisdom.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

And this doesn't even begin to mention the fact that one half of my signature is a quote from the greatest philosophical book in history, while the other half is a link to a website that contains 500 years of fugal culture.

Jesus, I amaze myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> Anyway, are the mods sleeping or has TC quality gone considerably downhill?


My dear Dod it has never been lower too many children


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> I beg to differ. Through all the silliness and quirkiness observed in threads of the Community forum, cultural *gold* is to be found.
> 
> For instance, here, we've exposed teen CoAG to a Lynch filmatographic masterpiece that he may not have encountered otherwise. While, elsewhere, we've promoted scientific and technological interest by showing off NASA's free space exploration game Moonbase Alpha.
> 
> Who knows, maybe the first man/woman to set foot on Mars is among us and surfing these forums as we speak.


I've only ever heard of David Lynch before this thread mainly for "Twin Peaks."


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Philip said:


> Who knows, maybe the first man/woman to set foot on Mars is among us and surfing these forums as we speak.


well, if you really think about, the most common word that was spoken during the first moon landing communications was "uuuuhhh"

"uuuhhhh houston, we may have uuuuhhhh a problem"

so in conclusion, there is some truth to that youtube video after all....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Andante said:


> Этот сайт становится очень глупо порой


I think 'Dante just called us all a bunch of a**h****!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another Patricia for me.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Andante said:


> My dear Dod it has never been lower too many children


Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy Dodd in vain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

kv466 said:


> I think 'Dante just called us all a bunch of a**h****!


Not all kv and certainly not you


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Philip said:


> There are no further steps, Couchie.


This is awkward, I've never gotten this far with anybody. Should I book a hotel room?


----------

